# Circus based menu



## geordiechef (May 19, 2014)

Good day to you all, i am trying to put together a 3 course meal based around the circus/ big top. I am struggling with starter and main. please please please feel free to suggest some dishes to help me out of this pickle


----------



## CWS4322 (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to DC! Is this event for adults or children?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2014)

I would think in terms of what is sold at the circus.

Peanuts, popcorn, hot dogs, cotton candy, etc....

Don't forget the animal crackers! 


Animal Crackers in my soup - YouTube


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 19, 2014)

Start with Corn Dogs.  For the batter, combine the following ingredients:
1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
4 tbs. white sugar, or stevia
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 egg
3/4 cup milk

1 qt. vegetable oil for frying
2 pkg. good beef hot dogs
16 slices American Cheese
16 bamboo skewers, or Popsicle sticks
32 toothpicks

Fill a dutch-oven with the oil and heat to 360' F.
Insert the skewer, or Popsicle stick lengthwise through the hot dogs.  Roll a slice of cheese around the hot dogs and secure with two toothpicks (you can omit the cheese if you want).  Dip into the batter and let sit for a moment.  Lift vertically from the batter and place in the hot oil until golden brown. Repeat until the frying pot is filled with corn dogs.  Do not crowd the pan. Remove from the oil and drain on paper towels.

French Fries:
1 large potato per person
salt

Fill a 3 qt. pot half full of water.  Place on the stove and bring to a boil.  While the water is heating, Peel and wash the potatoes.  Slice into thick french fries.  Place the potatoes into the boiling water and cook for seven minutes.  Lift the fries from the water with a spider, or slotted spoon and place into the hot oil that was used to make the corn dogs.  Fry until golden brown.  Remove to a platter lined with paper towels.  Salt to taste.

Pepper Steak Sandwiches:  These amazing sandwiches use whole wheat hoagie buns, green and red bell pepper strips, and so many good things.  They are delicious, and perfect for a circus themed meal.
Ingredients:
2 lbs. sirloin steak
2 each, red, and green bell peppers
2 large onions
2 lbs. shredded swiss cheese (grate the cheese from a brick rather than purchasing the already shredded cheese, because you don't get the added cornstarch, and it will melt better.

Wash and slice the peppers.  Peel, wash and slice the onion.  Grate the cheese.  Season the steak with salt and black pepper.  Light the grill (I prefer a charcoal grill, but use what you have.

Now grill that steak until medium rare (about 4 minutes per side).  While the meat is grilling, heat a tbs. of oil in a heavy pan.  Add the peppers and onions and stir-fry until lightly softened.  They should still still be a bit crispy.  Remove to a bowl.  

Place the grilled steak onto a platter and let rest.  Prepare the hoagies by rushing on a bit of extra virgin olive oil, and laying oil-side down on a hot griddle.  Toast until golden brown.  Place onto a cookie sheet and put some cheese on that hot bread.  Slice the steaks against the grain into thin strips.  Lay these onto the cheese, followed by the sauteed veggies.  Serve them hot.

That ought to get you started.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 19, 2014)

Oops!  I forgot desert.

Here are a couple of ideas:

Knox Blocks:  This is classic, and yummy.  Try them.  They will be a hit.
Ingredients:
3 pkgs. any flavor Jello (small box)
4 pkgs. Knox unflavored gelatin
4 cups boiling water.
Combine the Jello and gelatin in the boiling water.  stir until everything is well dissolved.  Pour into a 9X9 cake pan and chill until completely set.  Cut into squares.
Tip: for added fun, pour the gelatin into plastic molds, especially animal shapes.  Just lightly oil the molds first so that you can get the gelatin out.

Churros:  Here's a site that shows you how to make 'em. A Churro Recipe To Die For

Elephant Ears - Big, floppy, fried, and coated with sugar, what's not to like?
Ingredients:
1 1/2 cups milk
2 tbs. active dry yeast
2 tbs white sugar
1 tsp. salt
1/4 cup cooking oil
3/8 cup lard
4 cups all-purpose flour
1 quart oil 
3 tablespoons ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground nutmeg
6 tbs. white sugar

Yeast must be at room temperature.  Heat milk until hot to the touch, but not so that it would burn you, about 105 'F.  Add the 2 tbs. sugar and stir to dissolve.  Add the yeast.  Stir to dissolve the yeast.  Let it sit for ten minutes, or until a froth forms on top.  Add the flour, salt, and cooking oil.  Knead until a smooth dough is formed.

Mix together the sugar, cinnamon, and nutmeg.

Heat the lard to 365' F.  Make golf ball sized balls of dough.  Roll into thin circles.  let rise until doubled in thickness.  Place the rounds into the hot fat and fry until golden brown.  Remove to paper towels and sprinkle with the sugar and spice mixture.  Serve hot.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## geordiechef (May 19, 2014)

Thank's guys. this is for an adults meal, and is for an officers mess summer ball which has a circus theme. please keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 19, 2014)

Skewered salad

http://wwhttp://www.discusscooking....chn.com/fresh-forkless-10-ideas-for-sa-146487
10 Side Dishes, Grilled on a Skewer - Every Day with Rachael Ray
Grilled Skewers and Kabob Recipes - Allrecipes.com
sliders
anything on a skewer
Curried Shrimp with Pineapple
https://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/...rill-your-entire-meal-on-skewers-1741065.html
Samosas
https://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/RecipeController?language=EN&recipeType=1&action=recipe&recipeID=2169
Empanadas
Deep-fried pickles
Fritters

Colourful pasta salad served in lettuce cups


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2014)

Along CW's skewer theme, a Caprese salad skewer is nice and easy.  Grape tomatoes and chunks of mozzarella cheese on a pick, drizzled with pesto.

American salt potatoes, steamed clams, Cornell barbequed chicken, and corn on the cob.

Cornell Chicken Marinade Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Syracuse Salt Potatoes | Recipes Squared

A carving station to serve small slider type sandwiches.

Renting a snow cone machine and serving some adult snow cones might be a nice way to start thinks off or finish things up using after dinner liqueurs in the syrup!

DRUNKEN Snow Cones


----------



## 4meandthem (May 19, 2014)

Individual shaped meatloafs like lions, clowns, ringmaster etc. you could pipe on. Veggie purée to help with detailing them. A mashed high dive with a ladder and diver. Grilled and chopped veggies in a top hat.


----------



## menumaker (May 19, 2014)

Ahh, tricky! Posh but fun eh? I presume this is going to mean catering for a good number of people so I would like to suggest posh individual cartons of animal spaghetti, jazzed up with sliced cherry tomatoes and basil leaves, served with animal crackers for your starter. Easy for the ladies to eat in their ball gowns as the pieces are spoon size.
For your mains, how about honey glazed chicken portions and tiny cocktail sausages with roasted red, yellow and green pepper salad and salted popcorn in little dishes to nibble at will?
I presume the dessert will be something like a 'Big Top' cake? Don't forget a sprinkle of popping candy  for that extra surprise? Good luck Mate!


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2014)

CWS, the recipe you posted for the "Curried Shrimp with Pineapple" is a good one, however, do NOT thread the skewers until just before grilling!! The enzymes in the *fresh* pineapple will break down the texture of the shrimps on either side. Gahhh, I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 30, 2014)

So, how did your food turn out, and what did you make.  We want to know.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

